# Grulla Roan!



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

grulla roan....is there such thinmg? looks blue roan to me........isnt grulla black based just like a blue roan....


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Agreed. She looks more like a blue roan. Stunning none the less!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Nope. Theoretically both can be simultaneous. Grulla is a completely different gene than roan, and yes, they are both black based. Thus she carries both genes (roan and dun), similar to how a dunalino carries both cream and dun.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. Grulla roan is entirely possible. And that is what this horse is. Remember, a grulla is a black horse with a dun gene. A blue roan is a black horse with a roan gene. This horse is a black horse with both a dun gene and a roan gene. This is why it looks like a blue roan.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I had to laugh a bit when they said "she will definatey produce color". Spelling mistake aside, it's a silly claim! She's a very pretty colour, though. And yes, it is entirely possible to be grulla roan. It's just a black horse with both a roan & dun gene.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Quix - bay is a colour right??


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

haha! But with a claim like that, I want a lovely light blue pony to match my xc colours! :lol:


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

wow she sure is a beautiful mare. i never even thought of the possibility of a grulla roan... wonder what her dam and sire were, just for my own curiosities sake


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

JustaSkippenJess said:


> wow she sure is a beautiful mare. i never even thought of the possibility of a grulla roan... wonder what her dam and sire were, just for my own curiosities sake


It says on the page her sure was grulla and her dam was blue roan. Gorgeous horse though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Seems a bit overpriced! But is definitely a nice color. 

Chiilaa, you are my hero. Everywhere I go on the horse colors and genetics..you know so much, it's overwhelming.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whew, wish I had one that looked like that!!!! GORGEOUS color!!!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha! I love CHFS!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is actually a very nice looking mare, beyond the color (which is stunning, I love roans). A little bit light on bone, but paired with a sturdier stallion, I can see her throwing some exceptionally nice babies.....if she has the temperament that they claim and showed some aptitude for some job beyond plodding on trails.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> She is actually a very nice looking mare, beyond the color (which is stunning, I love roans). A little bit light on bone, but paired with a sturdier stallion, I can see her throwing some exceptionally nice babies.....if she has the temperament that they claim and showed some aptitude for some job beyond plodding on trails.


Well this CHFS site strives to sell horses that not only have color, but are built well. I know a few of the sellers, and a lot of them have the same mission. They compete in regular shows with their colored horses and win based on confo and temperament. It is nice to see some people that don't just say "oh what a pretty color" I swear some people don't notice the cow hocked, long backed, terrible footed, inbred horse that they are looking at, but instead just the pretty color. lol


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Love her color, I've only seen a couple grulla roans, they are definitely very pretty!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful horse all around, but I like this colour!


----------

